# Changing belts '01 Altima



## Vince21 (Jul 11, 2006)

I searched and didn't find much info on this. How much of a pain in the ass is it to chane the belts on an '01 Altima. I was just looking around under the hood and it doesn't look like there is a heck of a lot of room to get the belt in there. Also, it looks like there are two belts. One that goes to the power steering pump and a serpentine for everything else. Is this correct? I didn't crawl underneath to get a better look so I might be wrong.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

The serpentine belt runs around all the accessories except the ac compressor.
A separate belt drives the compressor.
You must have the tool to loosen the tensioner bolt, it's a long thin flat bar that you
can attach different size sockets on to it.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

you can pick up that tool at any auto parts store and plenty of them on eBay. They can get pretty cheap.


Darktide


----------



## Vince21 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll have to look in to getting that tool. Once you have the tool, is it a PITA to snake the belt around all of the pulleys? Is it easier to get at it from underneath?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Just remember, most jobs only require a considerable amount of patient and the rest is luck . Serpentine belts are always a pain to route, even on a straight mounted engine. Good luck with it. Let me know how it goes.

Darktide


----------

